# Look Wheels...?



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Ran across these on the " 'bay"..

Anyone know what the scoop is about these..?
http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-CW-3-8-Car...ryZ58099QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## audiojan (Jul 24, 2006)

They rebranded. If I remember correctly, they bought the rims from Zipp. Hubs could've been White Industries (but I'm not certain about this).

Anyway... Look had nothing else to do with these than slap on a sticker


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

Read this thread for warning from Look about counterfeit Look wheels. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=94105


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Only problem I see is that Look does not manufacture anything in Asia. They were going to build the 566 there but even changed that to their plant in Tunisia that is owned by Look. I would stay away from them personally.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Wasn't goign to buy, just looking for info. I've not seen wheels on Looks website and I wondered how these came about. 
It's too bad they aren't legit as they are pretty cool, imho.


----------

